
The OpenID Foundation Needs You - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_openid_foundation_board.php
======
sutro
No thanks, OpenID, I'm going to keep managing authentication myself, on the
client-side, with easy-to-use browser-based credential vaults. I don't need
you to manage my authentication for me, nor do I trust you to.

OpenID: a solution in search of a problem.

------
fr0z3nph0n31x
I'm not really impressed with this standard

